# '88 Mariner 40 hp will NOT go into forward gear... help?



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

It just keeps adding up!!!

1988 Mariner 2 cylinder 40 hp outboard will NOT go into forward gear. I will go into reverse no problem though. No amount of pushing or pulling on the shift lever (on the motor with the shift cable disconnected) will make it shift... running or not.

Opinions? Grand Rapids area shop to fix it cheaper than a place like Vans??


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mine had the same problem last month. It turned out to be small screw below the powerhead of the motor that had come out. A friend removed the motor housing (plastic piece surrounding the motor that says evinrude etc..) and could see the linkage below the motor not lifting up or down. He put the screw in and fixed it. It was about a 2 hour ordeal but its done. He also mentioned that it could be the cotter pin in the bottom of the motor where the linkage connects. Good luck hope your fix goes okay.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I hope mine is so simple... but knowing my luck it probably won't be.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Dose this shifter go through its full range of motion? If so see if you can push and pull the prop shaft, you know forward and backwards.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I was hoping you'd chime in here Tonga. No it does not go thru the full range. It will not move forward at all. I've been around boats and motors all my life and I've tried all the tricks to get it into forward gear... I hoped I could get it "stuck" in forward, disconnect the neutral safety switch, and start it in gear just to get me thru the next couple weeks. This does not seem possible though.

Anyone got a LH rotation prop they wanna loan me? LOL!!!


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok if its a remote drive disconnect the cable then start from the shifter and try to fallow the shift linkage, it could be that something has lodged in the shift mechanism in the bottom of the pan.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Hmmm.... you know, now that you mention it... I did have a bolt fall out of the starter last week... I did try to look down in the pan in that area... but there are a lot of other things in the way and I just didn't see anything.

I dropped the boat off at the shop this morning. I'm gonna call them right now and make sure they check that first.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

HA!! Tonga was right!! The bolt that fell out of my starter did indeed lodge itself down in the linkage!! Cheap fix compared to what alternatives were staring me in the face! I even get it back tonight!! Sweet!!

Thanks for the heads up Tonga.

Mike


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Good deal, A nice cheep fix!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

TONGA said:


> Good deal, A nice cheep fix!


Yeah, definitely NOT something you can usually say about a marine repair!!


----------

